# EE-1 The Nightmare rises



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I have no idea how many of you have been following my construction diary....

But for those who haven't and are curious here is as far as I have got on cold 1st of February.












Here you can see the loco on two card boxes with three of the quill drive wheels in position

on my home made length of Gauge 3 track. You are actually looking at the rear of the loco
as this end has all the power access panels (hard to see in the flash) and the rear fan exhausts
You can just make out the rear side window. 

The front and rear bogies will sit under the bonnets at either end. The steel for these and the 
chassis rails is on order and (hopefully) by the end of this month I will have something to 

show for it. 


regards

ralph


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph, 
Looking good. But, did I miss the wheel and drive assembly post? Last I saw you were just getting the snowflakes put together. 

Dave


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Progress! 

Ralph does for locos as Chris Walas does for figures


----------



## Havoc (Jan 2, 2008)

That's some serious progress Ralph. It sure looks good. Like Dave I'd like to see some more about the wheels.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Woah!!! 

The wheels are just propped up against the sides of the bodywork. Currently the temperature is well below zero and I will not be back in the UK until Tuesday. I should then have some time to play spin the wheel with my lathe and, (excuse the pun!), "turn out" the other three drivers and eight bogie wheels 

I would like to have something to show at the Gauge 3 AGM on the 21st of this month. If this is not in a "showable" condition than I will take my "S" motor. 

If you think that this is interesting -you should look at the wiring loom that had to be removed before I started plating the bodywork with ABS. There are 3 DPDT relays with 2 SPDT relays, a Diode matrix, a 6 way 2 pole switch -and that is just for the lights!!! And at the INSISTENCE of several members of my family -the diode matrix is on the left hand side of the loco..... 

The late Douglas Adams has a lot to answer for!!! 

regards 

ralph


----------



## 7270 (Jan 28, 2009)

Left side mounted diode matrix. 
Since this is a very odd locomotive to begin with, one might fathom a guess said electrics are Lucas? 
That way, you should have prototypical reliability!


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Ralph, 

Wonderful project you have going. Keep posting the updates on your progress. 

On Lucas electrics, I had a Triumph TR-4 and always carried a spare regulator unit and a generator in the boot !! I had to change them out on more than one occasion. It was always dark and cold too. 

Charles M SA# 74


----------



## 7270 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ralph, cannot quite get the resolution I need to be certain, but are those Clecoes on the roof of your locomotive?


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Ralph,

The last I checked, you were showing remarkable restraint while trying to construct those wheels.

This is what pushes hobbies to new levels, people like you showing that, 'by golly, it _can_ be done--and here's how."

Admirable. Most admirable.

Les


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry -I am not sure what a "Clecoes" are -but on the roof are glass insulator beads threaded onto 3mm bolts. The on/off and fwd/rev SPST switches are mounted on the top of the "Top Hat" cooling tower, (where the resistors would have been and the ESC is going to be). The bolts and insulators will support the pantograph assembly. 

No Sorry -the electrics were provided by Siemens AG, Joseph Lucas Ltd was still a small company making telephone equipment at this time (1922). 

And Finally.... "I have this terrible pain in all the diodes down my left side", Marvin the Paranoid Android. 

Excuse me -I have a nice warm Eurostar to catch!!! 

regards 

ralph


----------



## 7270 (Jan 28, 2009)

Clecoes are, well, temporary aircraft skin placement devices for rivetting the panels in place. 

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/topages/sheetholder.php


----------



## Havoc (Jan 2, 2008)

the wiring loom that had to be removed before I started plating the bodywork with ABS. 


What did you made the body from? I tought it would be abs troughout.


----------



## 7270 (Jan 28, 2009)

Did you install a de-materializer circuit down the right side? 

Make sure you re-install it in your TARDIS, or K-9 will have a fit.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

As always, Mr. Brades, an impressive, absorbing, and enlightening project. It's great to see this one advancing. I look forward to the next batch of photos. 
Chris


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Havoc,

The body is made of 3mm marine ply re-enforced with bits of 5mm sq spruce, corner brackets and MDF -it is in short made of whatever was nearest to hand!!! I am not proud and will use anything that works.












There is no Time warp / Flux capacitor / Oscillator Overthruster (although the latter would *really* please relatives in New Jersey!!!) on the right hand side -but there will be an Infra Red sensor for STOP! actions.


Mr Walas,

Always a delight to speak with you -you will be delighted to know that since our move we have stone floors and sofa covers... FIMO is so much easier to remove than [email protected]@@@Y.


Judging from the number of page views, (and data transfers), I had believed that people had been following my progress on the EE-1 via my web site?


For those who haven't and would like to catch up....

http://www.cabbagepatchrailway.co.uk/neree1.html


On a personal note -when I have finished this Loco I plan to have a go at something "dangerous". I have got "some" of the problems worked out...

regards


ralph


Post Scriptumn: the next loco is universally decried by UK loco lovers -but it was alas the most successful of his designs... But OMG "That Damned Gearbox"....


----------

